# Venting



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

So I have 500 acre farm I hunt and my aunt has only given me permission to hunt it. For the past week I have been driving by scope fields and haven't seen a single bird. I usually see 10-30 birds on this farm every time I go by. There r no woods on this farm property the birds roost in the thicket and fly down and pick all day from last years crop. So I got out last night and walked the field edges and didn't even find sign until I found a line of corn where someone is baiting a edge but the corn is placed on her property. She is almost 80 years old and can't get out to try to catch this person. Not sure what to do besides placing a cam by this corn. This is concerning me because I don't want to get hit for baiting and I don't want this person messing up my hunt. What to do?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

About all you can do is call the authorities.. Cam is a good idea but you risk looking like the baiter or having it stolen.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They are roosting on their property? Flying down to your property and then baiting them back to their property?
Sounds like an IR trail cam to me!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Let the DNR and neighbors know. So many guys are turkey hunting now Im sure there are guys that don't know the laws. The cameras a great idea only if you plan on prosecuting.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah they roost to the east of her property. There r wood surrounding most of her fields. The farm every bit they can so all trees removed. The woods to the east is where they roost year after year but the corn was on the north edge so I am assuming they are baiting them so they fly down and walk to his woods. I realize this is about 500 yards from my hunting spot and I know I can call them in just pisses me off


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

You aren't going to call them in when they are used to eating over there and the guy shoots one the first day.
You've got bait on your property too, that makes it look bad on you if a CO is there.
I'd call.


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

I would definately contact your CO and show them. Many years ago, Icame across a pile of bird seed on the eve of the mosquito season opener complete with a lot of feathers where a bird had been shot in the early season. The blind was on the adjacent property line and the bait pile just across the line. I got the DNR involved and they set up a sting the next morning. They got a conviction for tresspassing but lost on the hunting over bait cause the poacher seen them and unloaded his gun before they got to him.


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Is the property posted ? I guess I would make contact with the adjoining property owner and make them aware of the situation , possible there are also giving someone permission and are unaware of property boundaries :yikes:

If they are doing it intentionally .... call the law !!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

A few years back I found corn on state land at one of my favorite turkey spots. I called the DNR, walked with the officer to the spot. She spent time watching the spot and on opening day of week 2 season she caught the guy. He claimed he was unaware of the corn despite his decoys staked in the center of it. She charged him with hunting over bait and illegally cutting trees on state land. He was also a known "alleged" poacher who'd given several officers the slip.
I signed an affidavit, agreed to appear in court. One day before the court clerk called and said all charges were dropped, no explanation given when asked. I called the DNR officer and she refused to comment. 
That was the last violation I've reported, hope you have better luck.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I would put a sign right in the middle of the corn pile saying nice try stay out of here you are trespassing.


----------



## Sportsman1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bingo Copper. I would do the same as you said. This lets the person know someone is on to them and they will likely back out. I had a similar situation on property I had permission to deer hunt ... unfortunately the other guy had permission too. However, he had a bait pile about the size of 3 wheel barrels. I told the property owner about it and he didn't want to get involved. So, I simply put a note on his stand. He removed the bait pile, I barely seen him the rest of that year and never been back since that year ... about 5 years now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know a guy that baits them every year at his house, shoots them with his bow and then brags to everyone. Might as well be shooting chickens  
I know what he is, his soon to be ex-wife knows what he is, he knows what he is and God knows what he is.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Call the CO so you don't get dinged, and they may also give you the bonus of busting the guy.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> I know a guy that baits them every year at his house, shoots them with his bow and then brags to everyone. Might as well be shooting chickens
> I know what he is, his soon to be ex-wife knows what he is, he knows what he is and God knows what he is.


I could be wrong here and the guy shouldn't brag but if he has a feeder set up within the allowed distance of his residence for deer and turkeys happen to come buy and eat too, it's not baiting turkeys, it's technically "feeding deer" as it's a deer feeder. However if he just throws out a corn pile that could be up for debate. As far as I know it's legal to feed deer within 100 feet (maybe yards) of your residence for viewing purposes.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

hockeyman474 said:


> I could be wrong here and the guy shouldn't brag but if he has a feeder set up within the allowed distance of his residence for deer and turkeys happen to come buy and eat too, it's not baiting turkeys, it's technically "feeding deer" as it's a deer feeder. However if he just throws out a corn pile that could be up for debate. As far as I know it's legal to feed deer within 100 feet (maybe yards) of your residence for viewing purposes.


Still shot over bait!
unfortunately I know several people who I used to think were good turkey hunters.then I found out they bait and sit!chicken feed and cracked corn are there calls.....d-bags:rant:


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> Still shot over bait!
> unfortunately I know several people who I used to think were good turkey hunters.then I found out they bait and sit!chicken feed and cracked corn are there calls.....d-bags:rant:


True and you can't use bait for turkey. I think honestly comes down to ethics. If turkeys came to a deer feeder (if I had one) I wouldn't shoot it because I consider the turkey "baited." Not only that but it's not a challenge at that point. Exactly why I wouldn't pay for a high fence hunt.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

hockeyman474 said:


> I could be wrong here and the guy shouldn't brag but if he has a feeder set up within the allowed distance of his residence for deer and turkeys happen to come buy and eat too, it's not baiting turkeys, it's technically "feeding deer" as it's a deer feeder. However if he just throws out a corn pile that could be up for debate. As far as I know it's legal to feed deer within 100 feet (maybe yards) of your residence for viewing purposes.


100 yards is the law and it's farther away than that. He throws the corn out by hand daily. No grey area here, it's just plain unsportsmanlike.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> 100 yards is the law and it's farther away than that. He throws the corn out by hand daily. No grey area here, it's just plain unsportsmanlike.


Yup that guy gives hunters a bad name: confirmed.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I wouldn't advise calling the CO. In our area we have a couple young CO's and they make enough trouble. I just talk to a guy tell him it's not right and he better stop. Sometimes it's dangerous to take things up on your own but I would much rather talk to the man face-to-face and have him understand my point of view other than calling the CO. Usually calling the CO leads to more trouble. They will lurk in your area and will usually hassle YOU and very seldom catch the bad guy.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

If something is happening that I don't agree with on someone else's property I usually keep my mouth shut. I know a lot of you will not agree with me but if they own the property and they pay the taxes on that property and if they want to be unethical it's up to them and they'll have to live with that.


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Copper pickerel said:


> If something is happening that I don't agree with on someone else's property I usually keep my mouth shut. I know a lot of you will not agree with me but if they own the property and they pay the taxes on that property and if they want to be unethical it's up to them and they'll have to live with that.


They may own the property but they don't own the game they are poaching. I think they need to have some beechnut spit in their eye.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

Why would you say they don't own the game on their property? If its on their property it's their game. I'm not talking about poaching. If it's eating their crops, if it's corn, beans or acorns out of their property I would say they do own the game. Besides do you even chew Beach Nut to spit in someone's eye?


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't mean to sound like a jerk. If you have to hunt on state property I understand you have to abide by the rules but if you own your own property why shouldn't you be able to do what you want to do. Isn't everybody tired of the government always telling you what you can and can't do on YOUR own property ?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The game is a public resource, NOT the property of a private land owner !


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

Swamp buck I understand what you're saying. But what happens when you shoot a turkey and it flies on to the neighbors property? You're not allowed to go and get it because it's not on your property no more unless you ask permission. So if if it's a public resource do you think you should be able to go and retrieve the bird without permission?.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The land is owned, the game is not.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

Keep in mind gentlemen this is just for debate purposes only to make a good debate in the forum. I remain neutral to the many different styles people have for hunting. I'm just happy that we have many hunters in our state so we can have a place to come just like this to talk and maybe learn something along the way.


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Copper pickerel said:


> Why would you say they don't own the game on their property? If its on their property it's their game. I'm not talking about poaching. If it's eating their crops, if it's corn, beans or acorns out of their property I would say they do own the game. Besides do you even chew Beach Nut to spit in someone's eye?


I say that because it true, they don't own the game just becauses it crosses onto their property and thereby have to abide by the rules of law and ethics when taking said game. Wild game roams across property and does not become owned by whichever landowner's property it is on a the time. BTW. I do not chew beechnut, when I did chew it was Redman, Mail Pouch, and Copenhgen but I fortunately gave all that up years ago and am on to different vices.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Country boy can survive


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

WOW mail pouch you must be old.


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Aged like a fine cigar and a good brandy


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like a good relaxing combination in a DarkHouse while pike spearing on a cold winter day.


----------

